# How to change travel date with Euro tunnel?



## Gasper

Booked to travel on tunnel to France next Monday, have to cancel our trip due to father in law in hospital, we don't really know when can we re plan our trip as there are few family occations line up and we can only go on school holiday, can any one advise will Eurotunnel give credit it valid for one year or we have to decided the date now when we making the amend or cancel our ticket?

We are really disappoint but France not going away aywhere next year and family need us'

Jean


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Hi

Yes, amend the ticket to a date in the future, but be careful.

1) Look at the value of your crossing now - let's say the total is £140.00 return. That is effectively the amount you have to play with.

2) Log on to the www.eurotunnel.com website and look for dates in the future that cost the same.

3) When you have found a crossing, phone 01303 282061 to amend.

Note - if you today amend your journey to a new journey costing £120 return, as far as I am aware, you have lost the £20. If you later further amend the tickets to another journey costing £140, the £20 difference has gone for good and you pay again.

If you have travel insurance though, you might be able to make a claim anyway.

Speak to the tunnel people and hopefully you will get the really nice lady called Jenny who has a heart and brain rather than doing what the computer tells her!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sorry to hear of your situation, 

Give eurotunnel a call first and explainn the situation.

Check if you are covered on your travel isurance.

Dave p


----------



## PRS49

Russell

Thanks for your reply, we've booked for France, originally to return on the 11th September, but we're now in a position to extend our stay, ideally returning when we fancy (but probably by the end of September).

How do we amend our ticket in that instance? Is it still a case of phoning Eurotunnel?

I appreciate that you don't work for Eurotunnel, but you are very knowledgable!

Cheers,

Di


----------



## GerryD

You can ammend your ticket at any time up to 24 hours after the time that you were due to travel.
Phone Eurotunnel and they will ammend, but it must be within 12 months of the date that you originally made the booking. So if you made the original booking in January, you must complete the travel by the following January.
Gerry


----------



## philoaks

We had a very similar problem back in June when my wife fell and broke her arm 2 days before we were due to Tunnel to Germany!!

In our case we moved it initially to January 2010 and then once we knew what was happening we moved it to a more convenient date.

As previous posters have said it's no problem to move the dates forward (up to 1 year from booking date).

Only thing to be careful of is that they treat the trip as 2 separate journeys and fares. For exampe, if you had booked at £90 out and £100 back then if your new booking was £100 out and £90 back then you would have to pay an additional £10 as they won't transfer the overpayment on the return to use against the extra on the outgoing (if you follow my drift)!

Got to say that Eurotunnel staff were excellent and made the changes without any drama at all.

As far as insurance is concerned, as it would be under the "cancellation" clause, our insurance wouldn't pay out. Because we were able to move the date then we weren't able to get any proof of cancellation from Eurotunnel that the insurance company demanded.


----------



## Gasper

Thanks for all advises, it helps a lot if you know what you talking before pick the phone up.

Jean


----------



## drcotts

philoaks said:


> We had a very similar problem back in June when my wife fell and broke her arm 2 days before we were due to Tunnel to Germany!!
> 
> .


your wife and me should form a club philoaks as i fell and broke me arm the day before out forst thrip to france via the tunnel
As previous posters have said its quite easily donr. Bool a ficticous date and time (of same cost0 and then re change itagain when you know whats happening.

I had to change 3 times as it didnt heal first go.

Phill


----------



## CliffyP

Ive found the staff at Eurotunnel very nice to deal with and very helpfull.

Speak to them and I am sure they will fall over themselves to help you.
Enjoy your trips when you get around to them.


----------

